
Fortnite Introduces Direct Payment Option on iOS Despite AppStore Guidelines - gargs
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/08/13/fornite-adds-direct-payment-option-on-ios/
======
ecf
It’s interesting to see Epic taking this stance. I’d wonder how they’d feel if
companies simply started to not follow the Unreal Engine licensing terms
because they’re big enough to get away with it.

~~~
moz14015
I think the difference is most don't view Ubisoft's agreements as a
monopolistic racket

------
Epskampie
Related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24143346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24143346)

